# Etapa de potencia



## Jimmyisthebest (Sep 13, 2007)

En una etapa de potencia de dos salidas, se puede acer una unica salida aumentando los Watios que saca dicha etapa, en algunas etapas pone (Y) canales a (Z) Watios o 1 canal a (Z*2)Watios, es decir q se juntan los canales para aumentar la potencia de Watios, eso solo son etapas de potencia especificas o cualquiera?, o ni se puede ?   (Esto en una etapa de coche)
Graciassss



			
				Apollo dijo:
			
		

> Mensaje reubicado


----------



## Fogonazo (Sep 13, 2007)

Primero hay que ver que circuito es, si soportara los requerimientos de la conexión en puente.

Para saber si es puenteable:
Mide la tension de salida de la etapa sin señal respecto del chasis del auto (Ambos polos), si tienes 0 VCC o algo similar se podria tal vez conectar en puente.
Si tienes otra tension mayor la salida de la etapa ya esta en puente.


----------

